# 3 meiner Koi(bald zu verkaufen) preisschätzung



## ScuLLi (16. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
da ich recht viele Fische im Teich habe , möchte ich mich jetzt von dreien Trennen.

Habe die drei grade mal rausgefangen, abgelichtet und gemessen.

Der Hi-Asagi hat leider wegen des kalten wassers noch 3 pocken -.-

Hi-Asagi ca 38cm   Japaner 2jährig
Soragoi  ca. 30cm Japaner 2jährig
Kujaku  ca 34cm(echt dickes Dingen) Japaner 2jährig

Was denkt ihr, kann ich für die kois nehmen?

Anbei mal paar fotos


----------



## ScuLLi (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 3 meiner Koi(bald zu verkaufen) preisschätzung*

und hier noch eins vom Kujaku


----------



## Joerg (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 3 meiner Koi(bald zu verkaufen) preisschätzung*

Hi,
bei den Händlern gibt es im Abverkauf die Restbestände vom letzten Jahr schon mal zu 1€ pro cm.
Die Qualität ist recht ordentlich und es sind nur kleine Fehler.

Rausfangen oder kaufen würde ich bei den aktuellen Temperaturen allerdings nicht.


----------



## ScuLLi (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 3 meiner Koi(bald zu verkaufen) preisschätzung*

Bin ja kein Händler, 
Und möchte, auch wenn das jetzt keine High quality Fische sind, Dass sie in ein gutes zuhause kommen.

Mfg


----------



## Joerg (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: 3 meiner Koi(bald zu verkaufen) preisschätzung*

Ich denke auch, dass ein gutes Zuhause wichtiger ist als ein paar €.


----------

